# Woman drove around for months with a body in car



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe she just wanted to keep it until Halloween.

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=456&sid=2088516


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

People will do anything in California to use the carpool lanes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's just too bizarre for words.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This happens more often than you'd think.


----------

